# Nikon Macro Lenses



## Holly (Jun 15, 2006)

Looking for your input on a GOOD macro lens...  I have a nikon D70 and looking for one that is used purposely for close up shots... although A lot of the lenses do good macros, but wanting something closer... 

I hope this doesnt sound like a nutty question..

Thanks


----------



## Holly (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks! I got an answer from another forum...


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 15, 2006)

Holly said:
			
		

> Thanks! I got an answer from another forum...


 
HOW DARE YOU  

I see you've got a new toy then Holly! Hows the D70 then?


----------



## Holly (Jun 15, 2006)

Love my D70...  I posted some pics I Took with it already

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52101

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52118

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51901

FOr me its a LOT easier to use compared to the Point N Shoot.. Does that sound odd ???  hehe either way I am Looooving it!


----------



## Dweller (Jun 15, 2006)

Which lens did you settle on?

I have a couple of Macro lenses. One is macro capable but only does 1:2 and another one I picked up really cheap that does a true 1:1.


----------



## Holly (Jun 15, 2006)

I am getting  the Macro Close up lenses for my 50mm 1.4 lens









Do share what lens that is true 1:1


----------



## digital flower (Jun 15, 2006)

Holly, happy to hear of your D70 purchase. I dearly love mine. I have posted this lens before but it is a wonderful macro lens. I'm pretty sure it does 1:1. Nikon 60mm f/2.8D AF Micro-Nikkor. I don't think I have used my kit lens in a month. This is a very good 'walking around' lens that does a nice job on non-macro pictures. I will look forward to some more of your macro flowers.


----------



## PNA (Jun 16, 2006)

I pick up a Nikor 28-105 zoom for my D70 with a macro with a switch......

Works great as a walk-around lens, you might want to look into it.

Paul


----------



## JodieO (Jun 19, 2006)

The only non-Nikkor lens I own is a sigma 105/2.8 macro.  It's cheap, but since I don't shoot macro much, I figured I would give it a try... it is lovely.


----------



## Landy63 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Holly more of a question from me than an answer to yours, i have purchased a used D70 and although really pleased with the features and look of the camera i find that all of the pictures i have taken on auto have come out under exposed the only way i can get correct exposure is if i use spot metering and exposure lock hope you can help


----------



## JodieO (Jul 14, 2006)

When I used my old D70, I used to remedy by doing an exposure compensation of +0.3 - that helped a bit


----------



## DepthAfield (Jul 15, 2006)

JodieO said:
			
		

> When I used my old D70, I used to remedy by doing an exposure compensation of +0.3 - that helped a bit



Ditto here...  The D70 seems to lean toward under-exposure.


----------

